# Pić and napić



## surikatka

Cześć wszystki,

Która jest różnica między "pić" i "napić się"? 
Na przykład, "Sara chce się czegoś napić."  

Myślę, że "pić" może być czasownikiem nieprzechodnym czy (albo? lub? nigdy wiem, która jest różnica...) czasownikiem przechodnym.  Czy "napić się" też może być nieprzechodni?  Na przykład, czy można mówić "napiję się" bez przedmiotu?

Dziękuję  (and please bear with my mistakes... I am a beginner and trying!)


----------



## zaffy

1. Nie lubię pić mleka - ogólnie
    Napij się mleka - teraz

  Lubisz pić piwo?  - ogólnie
  Chcesz się napić piwa? - teraz

2. Czasami powiemy 'napije się' bez dopełnienia, np. 'Wiesz co, napiję się.'  albo "Weź się napij'


----------



## jasio

Tak, "pić" może być używany zarówno jako czasownik przechodni (np. piję wodę - wymagając dopełnienia w bierniku), jak i nieprzechodni (np. dziś nie piję). W tej drugiej formie często oznacza "pić alkohol" ("piłem samotnie cały wieczór") - ale nie zawsze (np. "wszystkie zwierzęta lądowe muszą pić"). Najczęściej jednak występuje z dopełnieniem. Jest też czasownikiem niedokonanym (piłem, piję i będę pił).
Jak wszystkie czasowniki niedokonane dotyczy samej czynności - w tym wypadku spożywania płynu. "piłem mleko" (ciekawe, że zupełnie niezależnie Zaffym mieliśmy podobne skojarzenia) oznacza, że przez jakiś czas byłem zajęty piciem mleka.

"Napić się" jest czasownikiem zwrotnym (zawsze występuje z "się"), dokonanym (napiłem się, -, napiję się). Jak wiele czasowników dokonanych, formalnie odnosi się do czynności (picia), ale tak naprawdę dotyczy skutku tej czynności - którym zwykle jest zaspokojenie pragnienia, ale czasem może chodzić o coś innego (odpoczynek, rozgrzanie się, relaks itp - w każdym razie bodaj zawsze skutek dotyczy osoby pijącej). Podobnie, jak "pić" może występować z przedmiotem albo bez niego - i w tej drugiej formie też często dotyczy alkoholu.
*Ważne*: przedmiot występuje w dopełniaczu (piłem mleko albo wodę, ale napiłem się mleka albo wody). Bardzo często występuje z zaimkiem nieokreślonym - jak w Twoim przykładzie ("Sara chce się czegoś napić" = ma np. sucho w ustach i musi zaspokoić pragnienie). "Napiłem się mleka" oznacza, że zaspokoiłem pragnienie mlekiem - i np. mogę już gdzieś iść albo czymś się zająć.

"Pić" i "napić się" nie tworzą pary aspektowej: mają odmienne (choć pokrewne) znaczenia. Dokonanym odpowiednikiem "pić" jest "wypić" (wypiłem, - , wypiję) przy czym w tym wypadku skutkiem, do którego odnosi się czasownik jest najczęściej (choć nie zawsze) brak płynu. "Wypiłem mleko" oznacza, że spożyłem jakąś przygotowaną wcześniej porcję mleka - i już go nie ma (np. moja szklanka jest pusta). W wersji nieprzechodniej też najczęściej odnosi się do alkoholu - aczkolwiek w tym wypadku skutkiem może być też stan osoby pijącej (ból głowy, kac, zaburzenia równowagi): "za dużo wypiłem" oznacza, że np. kręci mi się w głowie i mogę nie trafić do domu. "wczoraj za dużo wypiłem" = boli mnie głowa, mam kaca.


----------



## jasio

surikatka said:


> Która jest różnica między "pić" i "napić się"?


Drobna wskazówka: "jaka jest różnica". 

Zaimek "który" odnosi się do wyboru. "Jaki chłopak Ci się podoba" = opisz swój ideał chłopaka, np. wysoki, wysportowany i inteligentny. "Który chłopak Ci się podoba" = wskaż go: np. palcem albo powiedz, jak się nazywa; możesz też opisać, ale używając cech, które pozwolą zidentyfikować konkretną osobę w grupie bo np. nie znasz jego nazwiska, a nie chcesz pokazywać palcem, "ten wysoki w białym t-shircie".


----------



## Poland91pl

dokładnie
jaka - what
what is the difference
And you said
która- which
which is the difference


----------



## Poland91pl

what = "co", "czego" ale też "jakie, "jaka", "jakie", "jacy
which - który którą które którą którzy


----------



## Poland91pl

Sara chce się czegoś napić means that she wants to drink something (action completed) like mhm she wants to have drunk something (I know you don't say like that )plus it often has a connotation to alcohol I think np. sara chce się czegoś napić np piwa 
Sara chce pić sara wants to drink and it is mogę frequently heard when someone just wants to drink because he she is thirsty 

p.s the first one would be even more frequently heard if use erased czegoś  and added e.g coke at the end


----------



## Ben Jamin

jasio said:


> "Pić" i "napić się" nie tworzą pary aspektowej: mają odmienne (choć pokrewne) znaczenia.


Moim zdaniem tworzą, jak najbardziej. Czasowniki te odnoszą się do tej samej czynności: „pił, pił aż się napił”. „Para aspektowa” nie oznacza że pomiędzy dwoma czasownikami nie ma różnicy leksykalnej. Jest to najczęściej spotykane nieporozumienie dotyczące gramatyki języków słowiańskich. Tylko czasowniki niedokonane wtórne, utworzone od dokonanych nie różnią się (zazwyczaj) znaczeniem, a są wypadki kiedy też się różnią.

Zamiast „para aspektowa” w stosunku do czasowników „pierwotnych” (bezprzedrostkowych) należałoby używać określenia „rodzina aspektowa”, ponieważ jednemu czasownikowi niedokonanemu odpowiada wiele czasowników dokonanych.


----------



## Ben Jamin

jasio said:


> "Napić się" jest czasownikiem zwrotnym (zawsze występuje z "się"), dokonanym (napiłem się, -, napiję się). Jak wiele czasowników dokonanych, formalnie odnosi się do czynności (picia), ale tak naprawdę dotyczy skutku tej czynności - którym zwykle jest zaspokojenie pragnienia, ale czasem może chodzić o coś innego (odpoczynek, rozgrzanie się, relaks itp - w każdym razie bodaj zawsze skutek dotyczy osoby pijącej).


„Napić się” może też oznaczać „wypić pewną ilość jakiegoś płynu”, na przykład: „Napił się zakażonej wody ze studni i umarł”.


----------



## Poland91pl

Ben Jamin said:


> „Napić się” może też oznaczać „wypić pewną ilość jakiegoś płynu”, na przykład: „Napił się zakażonej wody ze studni i umarł”.


dokładnie, ale raczej gdy stanie się to przez przypadek, w innym wypadku, gdyby ktoś chciał się otruc, byłoby wypił od czasownika " wypić "


----------



## Ben Jamin

Poland91pl said:


> dokładnie, ale raczej gdy stanie się to przez przypadek, w innym wypadku, gdyby ktoś chciał się otruc, byłoby wypił od czasownika " wypić "


Ale to już inna para kaloszy, nie dotyczy znaczenia czasownika "napić się".


----------

